# East Coast WMAA Fall Camp ( Wilmington DE )



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

Greetings-
 Im proud to announce the addition of a new camp on the WMAA events schedule:

*East Coast Fall Camp*
October 17-19, 2003
Wilmington, Delaware

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Anding De Leon
Guro Rick Manglinong
Guro Rich Parsons

Contact: Sal Todaro or Chad Dulin 
Phone: 610-543-2624
E-mail: 
SALVI1@aol.com 
tuite569@juno.com

There will be more information to follow.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 12, 2003)

About 1/2 hour south of center-city Philly; within 3 hours drive of Baltimore, DC, NYC, most all points in Jersey, Harrisburg area of PA....
In short very central to the east coast!

Chad


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

Any intel on the hotels yet?


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 5, 2003)

Hotel info should be ready by the end of this week.

SAL


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm working out details with a McIntosh Inn that is just 10 minutes from the camp. As soon as I have the details I will post the rates.

SAL


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 22, 2003)

I have some good news on the room rates for the Camp. A McIntosh Inn that is close to the Camp has a weekend special rate for a Friday and Saturday combo.
It is $65 a night. For those coming early the rate for Thursday night is $89.
These rates include their continental breakfast and are for 2 double beds.

The REAL good news is that the McIntosh Inn is right next to a TGI Fridays, a John Harvard Brew House, Lone Star, Olive Garden and Red Lobster Restaurants. NO driving back to the hotel from the bar. Crawling is acceptable.

For those who want to get a jump on the rooms here is the number.  302-479-7900

The WMAA will have a special camp page with lots more details on line shortly. 

SAL


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 23, 2003)

I did some more negotiating with the McIntosh Inn and got the price down to $59 per night. 
That includes Thursday as well, so long as you do the Friday/Saturday special.
I have 10 rooms held for Friday/Saturday and 5 for Thursday. You need to book the room by September 25th to get this rate. Use the group reference # 1500 or tell them the WMAA Camp. I will have all the camp info in a more organized fashion on the WMAA web site soon, but for now I wanted to get the hotel info out.

SAL


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 25, 2003)

On the lighter side of what we'll be doing at the camp is Sumo wrestling. Did I say light?
After the banquet, those who wish to participate will don Sumo suits and try to knock their opponents out of the ring. And No sticks. Should be a blast. 

Stick fighting Sumo? I could be on to something there.

SAL


----------



## Black Tornado (Jul 27, 2003)

If its the sumo suits I'm thinking of, we could probably use just about any blunt weapon we want full contact and not worry about anyone getting hurt...


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 28, 2003)

You are thinking of the right suits. They're big, so I guess no one gets the advantage. Should be lots of fun and some good photos for blackmail purposes.

SAL


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 14, 2003)

The camp is approaching quickly and so are the dates for the discounts, so here is some info for those who wish to attend.

Cost for camp is $200.00 if registered by October 10th or $225.00 cash at the door.
WMAA member and group discounts are available.

Room rate of $59.00 per night when staying Friday and Saturday nights.
McIntosh Inn, Wilmington, DE    302-479-7900   mention group #1500
room rates are good until September 25th  (rooms are limited)

For more info contact Sal Todaro    salvi1@aol.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing the gang.


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 21, 2003)

I just received a call this weekend from my friend Datu Bong Jornales and he has informed me that he will be attending the camp. He is coming to show his support and to see many of his friends. I look foreword to his participation and the positive attitude that he brings to the Filipino Martial Arts. We will all gain from his presence and support.

SAL


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Mr. Jornales is really something--that's great!


----------



## Black Tornado (Sep 22, 2003)

Any word on what time things will be kicking off on Friday/Shutting down on Sunday?


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 23, 2003)

Registration on Friday is 11:00-12:30
Orientation 12:30-1:00

Camp ends on Sunday at 1:35


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 24, 2003)

The camp time schedule is now posted on the WMAA camp info page.

http://wmarnis.com/ecfcamp.htm

SAL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmmm, Sal,

You have me teaching Sunday Morning at 9:30 AM. Do you know what this means? This means I cannot stay out all night.  Oh well, I guess I will have to be good on Saturday night 

It should be lots of fun!
:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok, I guess you deserve a few perks for going first on Sunday. How's this?, We have a designated driver for Saturday night (even though the hotel is right next to several watering holes) and I buy the beers. Your session on Sunday can be titled "How to stick fight after a long night." We also get Tim to drive back to Buffalo while you sleep. Of course this is all contingent on you surviving the Sumo on Saturday night.

SAL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> *Ok, I guess you deserve a few perks for going first on Sunday. How's this?, We have a designated driver for Saturday night (even though the hotel is right next to several watering holes) and I buy the beers. Your session on Sunday can be titled "How to stick fight after a long night." We also get Tim to drive back to Buffalo while you sleep. Of course this is all contingent on you surviving the Sumo on Saturday night.
> 
> SAL *




Sal,

You have me rolling on the floor laughing out loud. Thanks! for 
the Designated Driver and the offer to go up against a Sumo. 

In All seriousness though, it should be fun for everone, even myself 

Hoping to see lots of new people and old friends there!
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 27, 2003)

Rich-
Don't complain about teaching early on Sunday...I found I have to work at 6am!
Looking forward to having you in our neck of the woods.

All- The camp is shaping up really well, and I want to take a moment and give credit where it is due.  While both our names are listed as contacts etc., Sal has done a really outstanding job stepping up and making things happen when I couldn't get free from work or was out of town.  This should be a really impressive event; if you are in the area and are sitting on the fence think about coming in for at least one day.
Chad


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Rich-
> Don't complain about teaching early on Sunday...I found I have to work at 6am!
> Looking forward to having you in our neck of the woods.
> ...




Chad,

Sorry to head about the working until 6:00 AM 

And as you said being your neck of the woods will be phone.

:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 28, 2003)

I am very tempted to register for this and come home. I've never done any Modern Arnis (played a little with eskrima, tho), but am interested.


If any of the instructos would like me to, I can talk to my mom -- or dad -- about letting you stay at one of thier places. My mom lives in the Wilmington/Newport area, and my dad lives about half an hour away in Elkton, Maryland. That is, if you haven't made hotel reservations already.


...I hope I didn't just make a complete and TOTAL fool out of myself...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I am very tempted to register for this and come home. I've never done any Modern Arnis (played a little with eskrima, tho), but am interested.
> 
> 
> ...




Rusty!


Thanks for the Offer. Given the excelleant organization by Sal and his team, I woudl guess or asume that plans have ben made, yet You could PM or e-mail him directly.

As to being a fool, you are never such, when offering to help out.


I hope you can make the trip and have time home and also try out Modern Arnis. All levels of all arts are welcome. 

So, what style of Eskrima have your tried or trained in?

:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> So, what style of Eskrima have your tried or trained in? *




Um...This is where me being a fool comes into play, because I really don't know.... *embarrassed look*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Um...This is where me being a fool comes into play, because I really don't know.... *embarrassed look* *




Rusty,

This is not as bad as you think.  In Many of the Family styles or regional styles, there was no name for the art, other then the term arnis or eskrima, etc, ..., .  For instance the style now know as Balintawak got its' name from the street the main club was on. It the Self Defense Club on Balintawak Street. It was shortened to Balintawak Self Defense and Balintawak. Balintawak stuck. And this happend in the last 50 years.

Just show up and enjoy your training 
:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Rusty,
> 
> This is not as bad as you think.  In Many of the Family styles or regional styles, there was no name for the art, other then the term arnis or eskrima, etc, ..., .  For instance the style now know as Balintawak got its' name from the street the main club was on. It the Self Defense Club on Balintawak Street. It was shortened to Balintawak Self Defense and Balintawak. Balintawak stuck. And this happend in the last 50 years.
> ...




Okay, thanks, Mr. Parsons.

However, I won't be able to come. My dad is vehemently against me having anything to do with the Martial Arts, including the seminar. 

Oh well, maybe next year or something.


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 1, 2003)

Just a reminder that early registration for camp at the discount rate is due by October 10th. 

SAL  :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 2, 2003)

Hello from wet and cloudy Sweden.:viking1: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *:viking1: :viking2: :viking3: *



Hey Kaith,

I didn't know we had smileys of the "Village People".

Tim,

Have fun.  I referred one of our customers in Sweden your way.  Please post your event schedule and I will forward it to him.

Harold


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 5, 2003)

All is going well over here! I`ll be coming home on the 13th. Then I`ll be leaving for Deleware on the 16th. I`m looking forward to seeing you guys down there!! If there is anything that anyone may need let me know ASAP. With all of the camps and seminars I`m only home 8 days this month.

See you all soon.
artyon: :lurk:

:viking1: :viking2::viking3: :enguard: 

:jediduel: :duel: :jedi1: :cheers::apv:


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 9, 2003)

Only one week till camp. Don't forget that early registration is until October 10th. If there are any questions on registration let me know.

SAL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> *Only one week till camp. Don't forget that early registration is until October 10th. If there are any questions on registration let me know.
> 
> SAL *




Do you have me registered ?


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 9, 2003)

I think you were #1


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 11, 2003)

Just under a week until this Camp!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll be home soon!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I'll be home soon! *


Safe Flying


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm back. Now it's time to sleep.:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 14, 2003)

As we come into the home stretch....
PLEASE let SAL or I know if you are planning to attend even if you are paying at the door.  Our lives will be much easier with an accurate head count.
Hope to see some new faces in addition to old friends!
Chad


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 16, 2003)

Camp time has arrived. My first order of business is picking up Datu Jornales then off to meet up with Datu Tim and Rich Parsons.
Then it's off to Delaware to have some fun. 
Looking foreword to seeing everyone. If anyone has any questions after this afternoon call my cell #
610-306-9308

SAL


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> *Camp time has arrived. My first order of business is picking up Datu Jornales then off to meet up with Datu Tim and Rich Parsons.
> Then it's off to Delaware to have some fun.
> Looking foreword to seeing everyone. If anyone has any questions after this afternoon call my cell #
> ...



You guys are going to have a great camp for sure! I wish you all well....:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2003)

Just got in...got a -GigaTon- of pics n stuff....camp was incredible.
More later, once I get some sleep.  Sal and Chad put on a hell of an event.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2003)

The Camp was a success from my point of view.

Great Hosts, and great students and participants.

Wonderful instruction by 
Datu Hartman
GM De Leon
Guro Manglinong
and myself as well as a great guest GM Jornalis who camp out and worked with many a student and did a demo.

I got to meet TC and Noah who traveled up with GM De Leon, as well as lots of other new and old friends.

More Later
(* Thank You *)


:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 21, 2003)

Greetings- 

Ive just got back from the WMAA East Coast Fall Camp and Im pleased to say it was a great success! We had approximately 30 participants coming as far away as Bloomington Indiana. First I would like to thank all of the instructors for sharing their knowledge with the camp participants. I would like to give a special thanks to GM Bong Jornales for coming do to our event and volunteering his time to help out. 

I would also like to thank Sal and Chad for making this event happen. Im very pleased with the results and Im looking forward to future events.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance
:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 21, 2003)

Outstanding camp, folks.

Kudos to Chad and Sal for making everyone feel at home.  I appreciated their attention to accomodations and hospitality.

There was something for everybody...both beginners and advanced.  The instructors were personable and approachable, and ready to help anyone.

For those that didn't make it...you missed out.  If they have another camp next year, try and make it.  We had a great time.

Regards,

Steve Scott
Bloomington, Indiana


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Outstanding camp, folks.
> 
> Kudos to Chad and Sal for making everyone feel at home.  I appreciated their attention to accomodations and hospitality.
> ...




Welcome aboard Steve!

Glad to see you made it back safe and sound.

:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks, Rich.  The drive went quicker, this time.  No rain.  Very clear, beautiful weather.

Thanks for all your help at the seminar.

SCS


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Thanks, Rich.  The drive went quicker, this time.  No rain.  Very clear, beautiful weather.
> 
> Thanks for all your help at the seminar.
> ...



Anytime, just ask !

 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2003)

Camp pic (Better ones will be up on websites soon)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2003)

on the floor 

(Please give me some time to sort through everything... I've got -3- CDs packed full of pics and video to sort through.  It was one Hell of a camp!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2003)

GM De Leon & Guro Manglinong take the floor...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2003)

Video and still shot footage will be available on wmarnis.com, cebuwest.com and martialtalk.com after this coming weekend.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 22, 2003)

Hello everyone,

It was great pleasure for me to finally have met all of you all great martial artists. We all had fun and a great time. We thank you so much for having us. I hope everyone had a great time with the old Modern Arnis techniques like the sinawali de cadena and the basic sparring techniques. There is a lot to learn but we need to start somewhere.

I especially thank Datu Tim Hartman for having me there together with my students. I also thank my student, Noah Jones and his dad, TC Jones for assisting me. By the way, Noah did an EXCELLENT job. 

I hope that we all get to see each other again sometime soon.

Take care everyone.

Sincerely,
Guro Anding de Leon
President and Founder
International Arnis de Leon Federation - IADLF
Garland Martial Arts Center - School/IADLF headquarters
107-B N. First Street
Garland, Texas 75040
Tel: 972/494-1663
Website: www.arnisdeleon.com
E-mail: IADLF@aol.com


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 22, 2003)

GM de Leon,

Thanks for teaching...it was great learning from you.

And you're right...Noah did an EXCELLENT job.  That can't be understated.  He was paired up with me on Saturday so as to show me what I missed on Friday.  He got me up to speed quickly.  That in itself is an accomplishment, given my diminished intellect.  

For those of you that don't know Noah, this young man is about fourteen or fifteen.  When demonstrating with GM de Leon, he ROCKED.  I couldn't believe how good he was.  He raised the bar for all of us.

I talked to T.C. over drinks on Friday night and got some of his insights into parenting and teaching.  Clearly Noah's skill is a reflection of T.C.'s standards.  That said, T.C. had good material to work with.  My compliments to both of them.

Again, a great line up of instructors.  

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 22, 2003)

For me the WMAA Delaware Fall Camp saw me wear several different hats. Camp host, student and teacher. So I got to see it from different perspectives.
Hosting can be a logistical nightmare but I'm happy to say that everything went off without a hitch. Helping to make this possible was Chad and his students from the University of Penn and Bruce Benson. I can't say enough about the Penn kids. They were energetic and willing to help at a moments notice. This energy flowed into their training.
Also helping keep things on track was the friendly and professional attitude of all the instructors. Even the airlines cooperated.

As the student, I had the host's advantage of getting to know the instructors on a personal level and to get an inside look at what they presented at their sessions. These guys were just great.
GM Anding DeLeon worked some single stick drills off sinawali. He also covered stick inserts and takedowns with the stick and empty hand. His lock flow and transition from one move to the next was effortless. One of his close in tapi-tapi drills will be added to the Cebu West training very soon.
As Chad had stated before we did not see all that the instructors taught due to our hosting duties but our students were given the task of getting it and bringing it back to our respective schools for review.
Rich Parsons worked off the six count drill and presented many variations and take offs from the base drill. This included the knife as well as the live hand. The added stick shots in the drill were great. Rich also aided Datu Hartman on a Balintawak set on Sunday.

Guro Rick Manglinong worked on double stick drills from his Kombatan, with variations on single and double sinawali. These were excellent in helping with hand coordination and helped to get the stupid left hand to work better in conjunction with the right. Rick's sets were informative and fun and had everybody trying to keep up. He also worked some empty hand. What he started with on Friday he built on during his other sessions.

Datu Tim was his usual technical as well as charming self. He covered target acquisition on double action abaniko and obstruction removal on his first set and at my request did a great set on lock flow. He finished up on Sunday with some excellent Balintawak techniques and was assisted by Rich Prasons who also roamed the floor helping people the moves.

All during the camp the instructors that weren't teaching were on the floor helping the students. They all made a great team. Datu Tim also kept the atmosphere fun during his sessions with witty remarks and tacky jokes. I think this is required at the Datu level. Tim also acted as uke for the other instructors and had fun doing it. He is never too high up there to be one of the guys.

Our special guest who attended was GM Bong Jornales (also a Modern Arnis Datu). GM Jornales performed an awesome weapons demonstration and also spent lots of time on the mats helping the students. I wish to thank him for his guidance and support.

Our banquet was great as well and the food was good and plentiful. The Sumo wrestling that followed the banquet was a blast. Seeing some of these people in those suits was worth going to the camp. I think some blackmail photos are in order.

I'd like to thank Rich Parsons for befriending my 12 year old son Gregory who assisted me with the camp. Rich, do you baby-sit?  A gentile giant who stick fights. What a combo!

My last but not least perspective is that of a teacher. Two of my students tested for and earned their black belts. They had their formal test on the Thursday night before camp and then were told they would be evaluated on Friday and Saturday as well. They did everything I asked of them especially in the last year when I turned up the intensity and started tightening the screws. Getting a black belt in the WMAA is no easy task, but when you do, you wear it with pride knowing you earned it. So to Mark Berk and Bill Gorman, Congratulations, and if you think I turned up the intensity before, hold on.
Vince Cichocki, Chad's student also received his Lakan Isa and Susan Smith received her 2nd brown. Congratulations to them both. They are talented and great people.

This camp was a ride I will not soon forget.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West-WMAA) and the proud parent of two new baby black belts


----------



## Black Tornado (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> *
> Hosting can be a logistical nightmare but I'm happy to say that everything went off without a hitch. Helping to make this possible was Chad and his students from the University of Penn and Bruce Benson. I can't say enough about the Penn kids. They were energetic and willing to help at a moments notice. This energy flowed into their training.
> *



Sal,

I don't think any of the "Penn kids" would object if I speak for all of them, saying thanks for your kind words and a great event.  That goes for everyone who worked to put this together.

-Tony


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> *. . .
> I'd like to thank Rich Parsons for befriending my 12 year old son Gregory who assisted me with the camp. Rich, do you baby-sit?  A gentile giant who stick fights. What a combo!
> *



Baby Sit? Nope, they require that you be much more mature then Twelve to baby sit for a twelve year old 

Shhhh! You just ruined my mean exterior look and reputation (* Just check out the post by Rocky. I had everyone afraid. Now you have done it.   


Seriously,

Thank You for your kind words. I enjoyed my time with Gregory and also Noah Jones. Both of these young men were a pleasure for me to talk to and be around. 

I also enjoyed the Penn Students, Having bags carried for me was wierd . Thank you all.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2003)

Camp pics now up on cebuwest.com

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Camp pics now up on cebuwest.com
> 
> :asian: *



I like the pictures 

Including the sumo suits 

Anymore being posted?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2003)

I've got a ton to sort through.  I'll be posting another batch at wmarnis.com and some will be used in the camp review in the magazine.  If my time permits, I'll add another batch to the cebuwest site as well.


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks to all who attended and for all the comments about the camp. With the great success of this camp, I look foreword to seeing everyone again as well as some new faces when we have our 2nd Annual East Coast Fall Camp.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West-WMAA)


----------

